# Trade badge with crown



## Kevin_M (26 May 2010)

Hi, question for you guys. I recently became PLQ qual and I was curious if you get the trade badge with the crown when you are PLQ qual or when you are promoted to the rank of Mcpl?


----------



## MikeL (26 May 2010)

What trade are you? Except for a few trades(ie Infantry) you don't need PLQ to have the trade badge with the crown, you only need your QL5 course.  Anyways if your trade gets the crown with PLQ I would assume once you have completed PLQ Mods 1-6 you would be able to wear the trade badge with crown.  But I don't know for sure, if you can't find anything on this site ask your section commander.


----------



## Pencil Tech (26 May 2010)

I think you get that when you're QL5 qualified. Then the one with the crowen and laurel wreath for QL6.


----------



## TruckerJeff (26 May 2010)

I'll assume by your name that you're armored, then yes it's when you get the PLQ QUALIFICATION not the rank....


----------



## TN2IC (26 May 2010)

Mine is a pizza and crown.... hahaha.


----------



## TruckerJeff (26 May 2010)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Mine is a pizza and crown.... hahaha.



yeah.....the armored one is wayyyy awsomer!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 May 2010)

Themouse said:
			
		

> I'll assume by your name that you're armored, then yes it's when you get the PLQ QUALIFICATION not the rank....



Unless things have changed (not that THAT ever happens...), IIRC the trade badges for Armoured were:

Tank:  1 PCF
Tank with laurels:  2+ PCFs
Tank with crown:  1 Advanced crse/qual 
Tank with crown & laurels: 2+ Advance course/quals.


----------



## TruckerJeff (26 May 2010)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Unless things have changed (not that THAT ever happens...), IIRC the trade badges for Armoured were:
> 
> Tank:  1 PCF
> Tank with laurels:  2+ PCFs
> ...



It changed, they don't have advance courses anymore (that's not how they call them anyway)....


----------



## Franko (26 May 2010)

You put the crown up when you have your ARCC completed.

Laurals when your ARPC is completed.

Regards


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 May 2010)

I don't even know what those are   :blotto:  Last I knew, 6A was DP3A and 6B was DP3B...when I did it, it was ARTC Block 5 or something like that.  Holy name change Batman.

ARCC = recce crew cmdr

ARPC = recce Ptl cmdr

What about the tank side DP?


----------



## TruckerJeff (26 May 2010)

See? It changed again in only 2 years! lol


----------



## Franko (26 May 2010)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I don't even know what those are   :blotto:  Last I knew, 6A was DP3A and 6B was DP3B...when I did it, it was ARTC Block 5 or something like that.  Holy name change Batman.
> 
> ARCC = recce crew cmdr
> 
> ...



It's been like that since 2006.

Tank CC is laurals IIRC as well.

Thing is, even the tankers require ARPC prior to taking the DP3B/ 6B. They must be patrol commander qualified.

Wait a few more years and it'll change again.       ;D

Regards


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 May 2010)

Roger that...guess its been awhile now that I come to think of it...


----------

